# WiaWis, FlaxPreg, and NANO carbon



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

So Win&Win has come out with their 2015 line called WiaWis and I am more than a little excited to hear some reviews. Does anyone have the inside scoop on these? I would love to hear more about this new material FlaxPreg and see some more detailed pictures of the riser/limbs. Is this just the Inno Max with Nano carbon and a new paint job?


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

FlaxPreg is a flax fiber epoxy composite. It's supposedly an environmentally friendly alternative to carbon. In fact, Schwinn has a bike frame made from flax fiber, with a little carbon added for stiffness.

From Win&Win's pages on the Wiawis One limbs:

"Flaxpreg is made of natural fibers and epoxy resins. This material has never been used in archery manufacture before. Flaxpreg is environment-friendly material, and its twisted structure enhances the vibration damping effect in shooting."


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

When will they be available?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

williamskg6 said:


> FlaxPreg is a flax fiber epoxy composite. It's supposedly an environmentally friendly alternative to carbon. In fact, Schwinn has a bike frame made from flax fiber, with a little carbon added for stiffness.
> 
> From Win&Win's pages on the Wiawis One limbs:
> 
> "Flaxpreg is made of natural fibers and epoxy resins. This material has never been used in archery manufacture before. Flaxpreg is environment-friendly material, and its twisted structure enhances the vibration damping effect in shooting."


Alright, I'm going to have to try this stuff. Very intriguing to me.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Limbs are wood core with very low mass weight. Probably a result of low poundage, seen one at 36LBs, not seen it shoot yet.

Risers have reduced weight as well, center of mass moved slightly forward.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, reduced flex due to improved rigidity. Grip area feels less bulky than INNO max.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Nobody knows when they will release?


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I am sensing INTENSE interest in said product.

It's currently being tested by a certain company team in Seoul, I imagine that it will show up next week in an event, if not, in March in Bangkok, before it is released for retail.

It's a guess......


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Pre orders available on Alt Services for those determined to be the first on the block to try out the new technology. The limbs look pretty sharp. But, the color choices for those risers... :no::thumbs_doukey:


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

fader said:


> But, the color choices for those risers... :no::thumbs_doukey:











Look ok to me.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Too much going on there for my taste. Not into the look-at-me racing stripes.


----------



## LancerEvoMHN (Oct 10, 2014)

I ahve to agree with fader, I much prefer the paint scheme of the Inno Max! Slightly because I'm bias and I have an Inno Max but I would love to get a chance feel the difference.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

The colors aren't bad but add the faux-wood limbs and I'll pass.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> It's supposedly an environmentally friendly alternative to carbon.


I can quite honestly say I don't give a flying rat's backside about the environmental impact of manufacturing my gear. I want work works best. if that's carbon, then so be it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Well, not everyone is so willing to turn a blind eye to the environment. If a competitive kit can be built that is friendlier to the environment, then I don't see how that's a bad thing. 

As for the images above, that's a sweet grip section. Reminds me of my TR-7's.  Love it when risers don't have a bunch of material in front of the grip. It makes the whole thing feel more slender and streamlined. Risers with deep and wide grip sections make you feel like you're grabbing a 2x4 to shoot it. The original GM risers were the worst about this.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

if it's equivalent then fine. if it was an inferior item that been greenwashed as a marketing angle, would you accept it even though it performs worse?

seriously, things like cars are a good place to think "green" - there are so many that a tiny advantage makes a significant difference overall.

the number of recurve risers in the world won't make any difference as long as we're not making them out of something truly horrible, and the last time I looked carbon was pretty close to inert. and the glue used to lay the substrate up is the same either way, and that's where most of the chemicals are.


----------



## DarrenHJA (Dec 27, 2014)

Their new WiaWis Stabs arents that awesome anyway, still far off from HMC 22


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I find it hard to believe they would produce them if there was not a demand for them. They are in business to stay in business, after all. 

Your point about volume makes sense though.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

I like it so far...gonna have to shoot it to really see if I like the feel.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

The environ-friendliness of the riser is a marketing thing to me. At its price point, it is aimed at serious archers. W&W would not release the riser unless they knew it shot really well (or good, grammar correct me please). I like the idea of a light weight riser. My son shoots the Rapido and loves it.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

The limbs and riser showed up in Nimes and performed well.
https://www.facebook.com/wwarchery?fref=nf


----------



## crushedeiffel (May 24, 2015)

limbwalker said:


> Alright, I'm going to have to try this stuff. Very intriguing to me.


Just found out what the thing is : hemp fibers processed by a company called Lineo in Normandy France.
http://www.lineo.eu/
It's marketed for it's damping capabilities in association with others composite.
you could make lightweight noise absorbing door panels and so on... for cars.
Stabilizer rods for bow ?


----------



## crushedeiffel (May 24, 2015)

MJAnderson68 said:


> The colors aren't bad but add the faux-wood limbs and I'll pass.


it's not faux-wood it's real hemp !


----------

